# diablo3 flagge/standarte



## orkman (28. November 2012)

halli hallo ... als diablo 3 damals auf der blizzcon vorgstellt wurde , haben sie gezeigt dass man auch so schaetze und so schnick schnack zu seiner standarte tun kann ... hab dann als d3 rauskam mit freunden drueber gesprochen aber die wussten von dem ganzen spass nix mehr und haben mich fuer verrueckt erklaert  ...
jetzt ist mir das ganze wieder in den sinn gekommen und hab danach gegoogelt und rausgekommen ist das hier:
http://images.gamestar.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/2245511/944x531.jpg

dass der versus tally nicht da ist , da noch kein pvp drinne ist , ist klar ... aber das acheviement tally hab ich nirgends gesehen und den hardcore auch net ... *weiss da einer mehr drueber ?* denn die flaggen wie sie im moment sind find ich teils nur haesslich und die koennten doch ein bissl pepp vertragen
leider hab ich nix anderes via google gefunden , was vllt an meinen google skills liegt


----------



## myadictivo (28. November 2012)

sieht mir nen bißl überladen aus. da find ichs jetzt eigentlich okay. zumal die standarte eh keinen nutzen bringt.
der port geht direkt zu mir und boni oder ähnliches gibt sie ja auch nicht, wenn man sie stellt und sagen wir mal in 10-15meter entfernung bleibt.

so schmückendes beiwerk wäre nett. der schädelhaufen hat was (so für 1.000.000 kills oder so), der rest gefällt mir nicht so wirklich..

aber vll kommt patch, kommt standarten-aufwertung ^^


----------



## orkman (28. November 2012)

na schaedelhaufen gibs ja laut bild fuer hm ... aber irgendwie find ichs komisch dass ich es noch net ingame gesehen hab ... ich wollte eigentlich durch den thread erfahren ob jmd infos dazu hat ob blizz es nicht ins spiel gemacht hat und wieso weshalb warum ...
das ganze wurde damals auf der blizzcon gezeigt und niemand scheint sich an das ganze zu erinnern  ... ihr wurdet alle geblitzdingst 

EDIT: also ich fuer meinen geschmack finde eben dass die standarte immo einfach nur scheisse aussieht ... auch wenn sie keinen grossen zweck hat gefaellt mir doch das was ich auf dem bild sehe 1k mal besser ...
und wenn man ein bild von seinem char macht und im hintergrund so ne fette flagge mit schaedeln und andern baendern hat die runterhaengen hat das in meinen augen doch mehr style als wenns einfach nur der lappen ist mit 3 farben


----------



## myadictivo (28. November 2012)

naja sie macht schon was her. auf dem bild ist sie nur etwas unglücklich groß.
im grunde ists mir aber nicht so wichtig. ich dürfte meine standarte schon ewigkeiten eh nicht mehr geändert haben, obwohl ich zwischenzeitlich sicher das ein oder andre design freigespielt habe.

vll kommts mit pvp und wenn man gewinnt, bekommt man nen stück von der fahne des gegners ^^ quasi äquivalent zu den ohren in d2


----------



## orkman (29. November 2012)

auf dem bild wurde sie ja auch in den vordergrund gestellt ... im einloggbildschirm is sie ja aber immer im hintergrunde 

beim pvp frage ich mich ob der sowieso jemals kommen wird und dann ist da noch das problem dass viele sowieso nicht mithalten werden koennen mit so manchen hardcore spielern ... ich persoenlich hab erst wieder vor 2 wochen angefangen ... aber dmg fahr ich sicher nicht ... 30k schaden und wenn man sich so manchen stream anschaut da haben die typen 260k schaden ... die 230 k unterschied kannste nicht durch skill wettmachen  und soll wohl auch net so gedacht sein ... also werden sowieso nur die hardcore player viel pvp zocken oder die verrueckten die genung rl money dafuer ausgeben .... 

ausserdem finde ich es ein bissl lustig dass blizz ne erweiterung fuer d3 ankuendigt obwohl noch immer net alle inhalte des normalen spiels vorhanden sind (flaggenextras, pvp,....) und das addon wird dann mal erst 2014 rauskommen so wie ich blizz kenne


----------



## myadictivo (29. November 2012)

pvp war zumindest mal für 1.1.0 fest angekündigt. wie sie es umsetzen bleibt natürlich die frage.

die spanne zw. den spielern ist schon groß was den equip stand angeht. auch wenn ich finde das die 100k eigentlich problemlos zu knacken sind mit relativ wenig goldeinsatz und ein bißl dropglück. wobei man sich auch nicht unbedingt auf die screenanzeige verlassen darf.

vll buffen sie auch den paragon-krams diesbezüglich noch. mit x-% schaden im pvp nehmen oder austeilen. schlimmstenfalls lassen sie es ganz weg, das fänd ich aber wenig motivierend. aber immerhin kann man sich so einfach ein plus am mainstat und life besorgen, auch wenns zäh wird ab 50

generell wird der schaden im pvp aber bestimmt ähnlich d2 angepaßt werden. ich mein die meisten rennen wahrscheinlich mit 30-40k leben und halt in full damage gear rum und farmen niedrige monsterstufen  mit dem demonhunter und scharfschütze kann ich dir auch >200k dps screens machen..und das mit gammel gear..wie gesagt : wenig aussagekräftig.

ich hoffe auf neue sets/legendär mit pvp affixen, items mit + % pvp skills schaden und generell eine belebung des item marktes.

dann wird wahrscheinlich der preis der life steinchen explodieren..bestimmte items werden bevorzugt werden etc. was die sache auch wieder interessanter macht. im moment rennt ja auch keiner mehr mit damage reduce klamotten rum. wie oft find ich armschienen/rüstungen mit - % fern/nahkampf,mainstat, life und prisma..da heult kein hahn danach. oder gürtel mit einfrieren affix.

generell wird aber wahrscheinlich eh wieder gelten equip > skill. da hat man dann als otto normal spieler der das AH nicht als eine art wirtschaftsimulation sieht wenig chancen auf durchschnittliche und top items, zumindest in der anfangsphase bis der markt wieder einigermaßen gesättigt und überschwemmt ist


----------



## Theopa (30. November 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> generell wird der schaden im pvp aber bestimmt ähnlich d2 angepaßt werden. ich mein die meisten rennen wahrscheinlich mit 30-40k leben und halt in full damage gear rum und farmen niedrige monsterstufen  mit dem demonhunter und scharfschütze kann ich dir auch >200k dps screens machen..und das mit gammel gear..wie gesagt : wenig aussagekräftig.



Du vergisst dabei Rüstungen und Resitenzen. 200k Dps schrumpfen bei nur (!) 60% Reduktion durch Rüstung auf 80k, durch nochmal 60% Resistenzen auf 32k. Gut, das wäre immer noch genug, aber so extrem sieht es nicht mehr aus. 
Als Tank könnte man mit 80%/80% die ankommenden Dps schon auf 8000 drücken. Dann noch ein Schild mit 50% Blocken und im Schnitt 3,3k Schadensreduktion + evtl. ein bisschen Fernkampf-Schadensreduktion dazu und schon kommen kaum noch 6000 Dps rein. Und das sind erst die Werte, die man mit ziemlich mittelmäßigem Tankgear erreichen kann.

Es kann natürlich eine allgemeine Schadensreduktion kommen, dann will ich aber keine Kämpfe sehen, bei denen die Full-Dps Spieler schnell sterben und sich am Ende zwei Full-Tank Barbaren gegenüber stehen


----------



## myadictivo (30. November 2012)

abwarten und tee trinken. wird sich ja zeigen wie die affixe schluss endlich im pvp wirken. damage reduce wie z.b. auf der ohrenkette wäre wieder sehr imba und in d2 sind viele ja im endeffekt auch mit den ganzen damage reduce teilen rumgelaufen (ohrenkette, vampirblick und co). prisma mit life und mainstat ist jetzt schon fast unbezahlbar. ich hoffe ja nicht, dass pvp dann eh nur items stärkt die jetzt schon so gefragt sind.

max-block barb ist natürlich übel. so mit helm der befehlsgewalt, sturmschild und laterne und dann noch damage reduce auf gürtel, rüstung, armschiene


----------

